
Never turn down a sales lead - lisper
http://rondam.blogspot.com/2009/03/never-turn-down-sales-lead.html
======
pingswept
I'd say this is bad advice. I disagree rather strongly with the idea that you
should habitually lie to keep people from taking offense.

In general, I think I've been well-served by telling more truth than most
people want to hear.

~~~
keesmacklin
I think that rather than asking you to lie habitually, he actually meant that
you should express gratitude in such situations. As far as social and business
norms go, thanking someone for a lead and saying you'll follow up as soon as
possible (even if that's unlikely) wouldn't be considered lying, unless you're
being overly pedantic. =)

It's also hard to see how this advice wouldn't be the optimal behavior in most
or all situations. Almost all the time, communication is as much about how the
communicators make each other feel as it is about the information being
communicated - hence the smiley in the previous paragraph. =) The advice in
the article is just trying to point that out in the case of someone offering
you a sales lead.

